# Dcc?



## eagle37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Before I go off buying trains--I have to ask 
a *really* basic question. Posters on several
Forums and websites bat around the term DCC as
if everyone knows what that is; however, it has
been over thirty years since I was last into
model railroading: so, in simple terms please,
what is DCC.
eagle37


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Boston&Maine said:


> eagle37 said:
> 
> 
> > Really ignorant but--what is dcc?
> ...


That is basically what it is, it lets you "inform" each engine specifically...


----------

